
Ask HN: Any front end stack recommendation? - niyikiza
I&#x27;m a system programmer trying to build a mobile friendly web interface. The backend will be basically a django application with an API (data heavy). Any recommendation on the best stack to go with? It should be easy to work with for a python&#x2F;C++ developer.
======
forgotpassagan
Just use React. The frontend SPA frameworks are thankfully converging so
there's not a huge advantage to using one over the other. So if you're just
getting into the fray, use the most popular one because it has the best
support and documentation.

Avoid Angular. It's a massive and complex framework with a vertical learning
curve, and relatively poorly documented.

I also highly recommend using Typescript throughout with Tslint on very strict
settings using Microsoft's extensions and VsCode as your editor. This will
provide the least painful experience for a front end transition that's already
going to be....shocking

------
un-devmox
To really give a proper recommendation, it would be nice to know more about
the interface. Does it need to be a SPA? Really think about this before making
a decision and committing to a javascript SPA framework.

If it doesn't need to be a SPA, then just stick with Django + Bootstrap.

Before jumping into a javascript SPA framework,

